# Fish getting cuddly with the plants.



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I added some plants yesterday, along with a regular water change, and ever since the cardinal tetras have been getting really cuddly with ALL the plants. They've always seemed to like swimming under and around things, and nipping food off the tops of leaves when it lands there, but today, they're really weaving in and out and sometimes even touching leaves and stuff.

This ok? What's up?

-Unnr


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

tunnels, hidden lines-of-sight, protection, scratching their backs,

sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

yes, they do that, even with plastic plants, scare from the big mean discus lol.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

My fish do that all the time, they prefer to swim through the plants, they do this to run away from each other, tiger barbs and odessa barbs, without the plants they used to chase each other all around the tank, having plants there makes it less stressful for the ones being picked on. My cory cats also appreciate the cover, fin nipping is much lower than without plants.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If there aren't enough caves, my Cichlids gravitate towards hiding in the plastic plants. It's really weird when they decide to go vertical because it makes a tall vertical plant into a better hiding spot. I should try to get a picture, it looks weird!!! 

W


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

would help make use of the top of the water column without stacking rocks all the way up.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep my guys are swimming in and around, through, over, under all of my plants. And now that my cabomba has grown a foot in the past week or so, I hardly see them swimming around the tank - they're always 'playing' in the weeds!


----------

